# Meblende Normvolumen in SPS errechnen



## Poldi007 (16 Juni 2010)

hallo,
folgendes.
Wir machen mit einer Meßblende eine Mengenmessung.
Meßblende - Differenzdrucktransmitter- Temperatur und Druckkompensation um von Betriebsvolumen in Normvolumen die Menge zu erhalten.
Nun gibt es am Differenzdruck Transmitter Radizeirend bzw. nicht radizierend. Wie ist der Zusammenhang? (Wirkdruckverfahren).
Und wie mache ich eine Temperatur-und Druckkompensation.
Es gibt ja den Auslegedruck und die Auslegetemperatur.
Dieses soll in einer SPS realisiert werden.
Kann mir jemand die zusammenhänge erklären?
Wie mache ich das?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## GobotheHero (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo =)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messblende

Evtl. stellt dir der Messblendenhersteller auch schon eine Kurvenschaar für die verschiedenen Drücke und Temperaturen bei dem gemessenen Medium zur Verfügung.
Die Zusmmenhänge Temperatur/Druck - Viskosität sind denke ich klar.

Gruß
Gobo


----------



## knarf (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
die Korrektur der Auslegungsdichte zur realen Dichte erfolgt bei Gasen und Blendenmessung wie folgt :


Q korr. = Q gemessen * SQRT ((p * T0) / (p0 * T))

p... gemessener Druck an der Blende
T0...Auslegungstemperatur der Blende aus dem Datenblatt der Blende
p0...Auslegungsdruck der Blende aus dem Datenblatt der Blende
T...gemessene Temperatur an der Blende
SQRT...Wurzel

Drücke sind als Absolutdrücke und Temperaturen in grad Kelvin einzusetzen.

Bei Blendenmessungen besteht ein quadratischer Zusammenhang zwischen Wirkdruck und Durchfluß, darum muß radiziert werden. Am besten macht man das gleich im Transmitter.


Bei Sattdampf, welcher kein ideales Gas ist sieht die Korrektur etwas anders aus, da mußt Du Dich noch einmal melden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Poldi007 (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
erstmal vielen dank für die antwort.
trotzdem hab ich noch ein paar fragen. vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen:
1: Messblende - Differenzdruck-Transmitter(nicht radizerend) : Wie mache ich es dann? Einfach auf der S7-Seite auch keine Wurzel ziehen?
 Wäre doch falsch...oder?

2: Messblende - Differenzdruck-Transmitter(radizerend) : Auf S7-Seite dann auch die Wurzel ziehen?
3: Im Datenblatt der Blende stehen folgende daten:

Volumendurchfluß, Endwert    Nm^3/h = 1500,00
Rohrinnendurchmesser, D     mm = 80,800
Wirkdruck, dp      mbar = 60,000
Kinematische Viskosität     m^2/s = 0,0000140000
Dichte, RHO   (Normalzustand)    Kg/m^3 = 0,83000
Barometerstand vor Ort     mbar = 1013,000
Isentropenexponent      = 1,3900
Berichtigungsfakt. für nicht normgerechten Einbau    = 1,000
Temperatur des Mediums     °C = 20,000
Relative Feuchte     % = 40
Druck vor der Meßstelle     mbar = 4000,000
Berichtigungsfakt. für dyn. Viskosität    = 1,000
Sättigungsdruck des Wasserdampfes    = 0,030
Realgasfaktor       = 1,000
Also: Auslegetemp. T0 = 20°C
Auslegedruck ?? Ist das der Wirkdruck, oder der Druck vor der Blende?  60mbar oder 4 Bar ?
Und wie geht der Barometerstand vor Ort mit ein?

Vielen , vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## knarf (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo Poldi,
im Transmitter würde ich radizierend einstellen. In der SPS wird dann nicht mehr radiziert.
Außerdem mußt Du im Transmitter einen Wirkdruck von 60 mbar einstellen.

Skalierung im Transmitter (radizierend)
0 mbar entsprechen 4 mA
60 mbar entsprechen 20 mA

Skalierung in der SPS (nicht radizierend) über den FC105
4 mA entsprechen 0 Nm³/h
20 mA entsprechen 1500 Nm³/h
Du bekommst also durch die Skalierung den gemessenen Durchfluß in Nm³/h.
Ändern sich jetzt aber die Auslegungsbedingungen der Blende (T= 20 grd C
und p = 4000 mbar), muß über die von mir vorher genannte Formel (bei idealen Gasen) eine Korrektur 
auf die realen Bedingungen (welche Du erfassen mußt) erfolgen.
Bei dieser Korrektur mußt Du in grad Kelvin und Druck abolut rechnen.
grad Kelvin = gemessene grad Celsius + 273,15
Druck absolut = gemessener Überdruck + Barometerstand vort Ort 1,013 bar
In der Korrekturformel müssen die Auslegungsbedingungen aber ebenfalls in 
grd Kelvin und Druck absolut berücksichtigt werden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Poldi007 (17 Juni 2010)

*Messblende*

Ok...danke....trotzdem hab ich noch ne nachfrage. also.


Messblende --> Transmitter (auf radizerend gestellt) -
 4 bis 20mA = 0-1500m³/h Betriebsvolumen

Diesen Wert in SPS einlesen

Betriebsvolumen mit der Formel 
Q korr. = Q gemessen * SQRT ((p * T0) / (p0 * T))

in Normvolumen umrechen (hier aber Wurzel ziehen).
 du hast geschrieben in der sps keine wurzel mehr ziehen...hm?? wie jetzt?
ist das so richtig?

und wie mache ich das, wenn der differenzdruck transmitter nicht radizierend ist? wie geht es dann weiter?

P.S.: was machst du beruflich? hast du täglich mit solchen dingen zu tun?

vielen, vielen dank erstmal für deine unterstüzung.


----------



## Poldi007 (17 Juni 2010)

Ok...danke....trotzdem hab ich noch ne nachfrage. also.


Messblende --> Transmitter (auf radizerend gestellt) -
 4 bis 20mA = 0-1500m³/h Betriebsvolumen

Diesen Wert in SPS einlesen

Betriebsvolumen mit der Formel 
Q korr. = Q gemessen * SQRT ((p * T0) / (p0 * T))

in Normvolumen umrechen (hier aber Wurzel ziehen).
 du hast geschrieben in der sps keine wurzel mehr ziehen...hm?? wie jetzt?
ist das so richtig?

und wie mache ich das, wenn der differenzdruck transmitter nicht radizierend ist? wie geht es dann weiter?

P.S.: was machst du beruflich? hast du täglich mit solchen dingen zu tun?

vielen, vielen dank erstmal für deine unterstüzung.


----------



## GobotheHero (17 Juni 2010)

Wenn du im Transmitter nicht Radizieren kannst kann das evtl. deine Analogeingangskarte oder du Radizierst im Programm.

Nach dem Radizieren hast du erst das ~lineare Verhältnis zwischen Messwert und Durchfluss.
Den Korrigierst du dann mit Knarfs-Formel (wie er schon schrieb für ideales Gas).

Bis zu welcher Abweichung von Auslegungsdruck/-temperatur kann man die Formel anwenden Knarf ?

Gruß 
Gobo


----------



## knarf (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
das Radizieren im Transmitter linearisiert den quadratischen Zusammenhang vom Wirkdruck zum Durchfluß an der Blende und ist nicht mit dem Radizieren in 
der Korrekturformel zu verwechseln. Dieses Radizieren muß trotz der Radizierung im Transmitter sein.
Die Korrekturformel hat nach meinem Wissen keine Grenze in der Abweichung vom Auslegungspunkt der Blende.
Sollten die Betriebsbedingungen zu stark von den Auslegungsbedingungen der Blende abweichen, würde ich die Blende neu 
auslegen lassen, den diese wäre dann ja für die realen Betriebsbedingungen ungeeignet.
Die exakte Korrektur des Volumenstroms
lautet eigentlich

Q vBetrieb = Q vAuslegung * SQRT ((Dichte Auslegung / Dichte Betrieb))

Diese Formel gilt auch für Sattdampf.
Da die Berechnung der Betriebsdichten schwierig ist, kann für ideale Gase die Dichtekorrektur auf die weiter vorn beschriebene
Korrekturformel vereinfacht werden.
Sattdampf ist kein ideales Gas, da der Aggregatzustand gerade von der Flüssigkeit in den Dampfzustand gewechselt ist.
Stark überhitzter Dampf (weite Entfernung von der Sattdampflinie im h-s Diagramm (h..Enthalpie, s..Entropie)) könnte als ideales Gas betrachtet werden.
Bei Wasserdampf verwende ich Formel mit der Dichte.
Bei Gasen verwende ich die Formel mit Druck und Temperatur.
Auf die Frage was ich beruflich mache, ich programmiere SPS'en und Prozeßleitsysteme.
Bei der Programmiereung von Kraftwerken und Boilern kommen solche und noch schwierigere Probleme vor.
Aber ich muß auch jedesmal neu überlegen wie die Korrektur ging.

Nicht vergessen Druck immer absolut und Temperatur in Kelvin.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Poldi007 (18 Juni 2010)

hallo, vielen dank für deine ausführliche erklärung.
auch wenn ich nerve....
wie geht es denn, wenn der differenzdrucktransmitter nicht radizierend ist?
wie mache ich das dann auf der sps seite?

und wie ist es beim vortex messverfahren? wie geht das ?
danke im voraus.


----------



## knarf (19 Juni 2010)

Hallo Poldi,
heutige Differenzdrucktransmitter können eigentlich immer radizierend eingestellt werden.
Angenommen es wäre nicht so, dann müßte der gemessene Differenzdruck in der SPS
radiziert werden.
Q = SQRT (Differenzdruck) * K * SQRT (Dichtekorrektur)

K... Faktor in dem der Querschnitt der Rohrleitung u.s.w. enthalten ist

Das Radizieren in der SPS hat noch den Nachteil, wenn das analoge Eingangssignal ein bischen kleiner als
4 mA ist, wird der Wurzelausdruck negativ. Aus negativen Zahlen kann man aber keine Quadratwurzel ziehen.
Falls Du es doch versuchst, gehen Fehlersichere Steuerungen gewöhnlich auf STOP oder z.B. bei Allen-Bradley
wird der negative Wert automatisch ein absoluter Betrag.
Kurzum Du mußt Dich dann um dies alles selber kümmern. Darum lieber im Transmitter radizieren. Diese Einstellungen sind mit einer Dialogeinheit oder über HART-Geräte
ganz einfach machbar. Bei Foundation-Fieldbus Transmittern kann man es sogar aus der Bedienoberfläche des PLS direkt machen (geht bei HART auch).

Beim Vortex-Verfahren werden ja die Wirbelfrequenz durch die Karmansche Wirbelstraße erfaßt.
Normalerweise haben diese Messungen einen integrierten Temperaturfühler um den korrigierten Volumenstrom automatisch zu erfassen,
zumindest bei Endress+Hauser ist das so.
Beim Vortex-Verfahren besteht ein linearer Zusammenhang zwischen Wirbelfrequenz und Volumenstrom, wodurch nicht radiziert werden muß.
Gruß Frank


----------

